# DL160G6 with B110i



## abishai (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello, I found cheap HP server with B110i controller. I've made a search and looks like it's just a driver for generic Intel stuff, so without driver it works like AHCI. Maybe, anyone can share experience with B110i and ZFS ?


----------

